# ST-120 Eaton 750 Transmssion Problem



## Dave-48 (Sep 13, 2006)

Recently bought a Bolens ST-120 3212H with Eaton 750 hydro in fairly good condition but needing TLC. Previous owner drove it into a shed and replaced drive belt with a new one and then could not get it to go forward or reverse. Transmission makes a whining noise in forward & reverse and mower does not move. Oil level in the reservoir is correct and I've found the remains of a broken off lever that disengages the drive unit located at the side near the front of the tranny. So I can push the mower with drive engaged and disengaged (slightly easier when disengaged) 

I guessing that when the new belt was fitted something was not done right plus because the old belt was stretched and slipping he fitted a belt one size down,

I am hoping there may be a simple answer and if anyone has any ideas I would be grateful.


----------



## Dave-48 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Problem solved*

When the previous owner replaced the drive belt he removed the rear wheels and did not replace the key in the keyway on the right hand side drive shaft/axel. When I lifted the rear wheels off the ground I noticed that the RHS wheel was free wheeling, pulled it off to see there was no key.  

Fitted a new key (on both wheels) and bob's your Uncle all is now okeydokey. 

Thanks to all who viewed but where unable to solve the problem.


----------

